# Hello! New here!



## seren1976 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello I am Seren!
I am looking to buy some mice but am finding it difficult! I want to buy 2 baby mice, I live in Southampton, but all the pet shops don't sell them because of them being sold as food to reptiles! Does anyone out there knaow of a mouse breeder in the southampton area atall?

Seren


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi from the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

It might be worth contacting Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue - they are based near Southampton. I don't think they have any mice at the moment, but would probably be happy to let you know if any come in: http://scritches.webs.com/


----------



## seren1976 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank-you for your welcome! Thank-you Gill, I will look into it


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Seren, you might also like to contact PresqueVu [Christine]. She is based in Oxfordshire but, I believe, is often in Southampton.


----------

